# Show off your Goat!



## Karen

Your goat could be a Star! Just a note to say we need nominations for Pet of the Day, and the goats are severely underrepresented - outnumber by birds and bunnies even! We know you have a goat that is special to you, right? See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for details, or even PM me here for details! Gotta get those hooved cuties some fame!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

I submitted baby Hugo! Why not?! He's adorable!!


----------



## KW Farms

Aww cute!


----------



## DDFN

He is so cute!!!


----------



## packhillboers

Oh.. lil baby Hugo.. what a face!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

He always seems to be smiling  unfortunately I can't keep him as he's related to a few of my "keepers" :-( so he's listed for sale


----------



## milk and honey

He's about the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Awwwww he is cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww he's soooo cute! That expression is priceless! He's like 'this is as close of a smile as your getting right now' LOL

I submitted a picture of my 5yo with her 4-H doe, Sparkles when they first met  Sadly, we plan to sell Sparkles as well, and we're really attached to her so the thought really is hard. My husband isn't emotionally attached so he doesn't really understand.
Seeing my daughter and Sparkles together ??? But...sadly we just can't keep them all and I told her that we have to sell some so they can have babies to show next year <plus I told her we 'might' get a dog lol>


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

I know! Why is it the ones we get attached to that end up being the ones that have to go?


----------



## HoosierShadow

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> I know! Why is it the ones we get attached to that end up being the ones that have to go?


Exactly! Usually we get attached to the bucklings! My kids love the ones we are keeping, but my 5yo and her doe are just so adorable together. I told my husband we need more land....like NOW...lol


----------



## Jessica84

Ohh how fun, I am going to have so much fun with this, but have to look threw my 1,000's of pics lol


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Oh my!! I just got an email saying that my Hugo will be the Pet of The Day tomorrow (Friday)!! :leap:


----------



## Karen

Hey everyone! I wanted to bump this up for two reasons:

1. We have not had a goat to show off in quite some time and

2. We changed our nomination form so it is hopefully easier for everyone! 

Show off your cute kids - and grown ups - all ages welcome!


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Here is JJ with her new found love Norris. And one of Norris after putting on his cologne.


----------



## Karen

eqstrnathlete said:


> Here is JJ with her new found love Norris. And one of Norris after putting on his cologne.


Awww, do you have any picture where he's not obscured by the fence? We'd need more than just the photo, of course, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for the form, okay?


----------



## audrey

Lupe and Nutmeg, both have since been sold, but its a great photo


Cinnamon, also been sold, but also a great photo, 6 weeks in this photo


Ke$ha 2.5 year old nigerian dwarf


Poit, 5.5 year old nigerian dwarf doe


Basil, nigerian dwarf buckling, 4weeks in this photo, has since been sold


Salt at a few days old, nigerian dwarf buckling


----------



## TDG-Farms

Dam and Daughter (Gabriel and Saqqara)


----------



## 2-Lranch

Phoenix and Bonnie full sisters this years baby's


----------



## Karen

TDG-Farms said:


> Dam and Daughter (Gabriel and Saqqara)


Great picture - could you tell us more about each one? What is her personality like? How did you decide to get her? Does she know any tricks or have any favorite games? Is she affectionate, or more the independent type? That sort of thing! We see her name, but need kind, age and "residence!" You can either respond to me here, or email to [email protected] okay? And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Axykatt

This is Peggy Sue!

Peg is a 3 year old registered Pygmy doe. She is super helpful around the house! She loves to help with the kitchen chores, especially the cooking. She loves the milking stand, but hates being milked even though she makes the sweetest, creamiest milk in the world. Her best trick is "Be people" (she's practically people already!) When she's not helping out she likes to lounge by the fire or relax on the sofa and catch up on her favorite TV shows.


----------



## Axykatt

That reads like a dating profile for my goat... :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

Karen said:


> Great picture - could you tell us more about each one? What is her personality like? How did you decide to get her? Does she know any tricks or have any favorite games? Is she affectionate, or more the independent type? That sort of thing! We see her name, but need kind, age and "residence!" You can either respond to me here, or email to [email protected] okay? And Happy Thanksgiving!


Gabriel (left) is my main foundation doe. She is the grand daughter out of my very first Alpine Doe and will be 9 years old this coming spring. Gabe is the overall herd boss of all our adult Does and has been since the age of 2. She takes her roll very serious. She doesnt play any games or do any tricks. Its as if she doesnt want to appear less then magnificent to her underlings. She dictates when she wants attention and will ignore and or walk away from you if you attempt to pet / scratch her if she doesnt come up to you first.

Saqqara (right) is Gabe's first daughter born when Gabe was 2 years old. She is an under boss (as are all of Gabes daughters). But unlike her mom, loves attention and will push all the other goats outta the way to get it. Most goats have a special spot they like to get scratched, Saqqara doesnt care where, just as long as you keep scratching. She is also the dam to my first pack goat, Legion.


----------



## Karen

Axykatt said:


> That reads like a dating profile for my goat... :laugh:


Hee hee - it kind of does! I'm gonna send you a PM, check for it!


----------



## Karen

Hey everyone! Today's little Pet of the Day is Zazou, a goat kid, I don't know if she is from someone here! See http://petoftheday.com/archive/2013/December/20.html - i never got a respond to the email I sent telling her human about her special day, so I figured maybe she was a goat forum member, maybe!


----------



## Karen

Hey folks, been a while since we had a goat nominated, so figured I'd stop by! Also, I am sure someone has posted this somewhere here, but in case no one has ... goat kid fun!!!!






(Got Denver Chocolate Pudding in the oven, so don't have time to do an exhaustive search!)


----------



## Abra

I just submitted 2 of my 4 does.  Yay!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I just submitted my two wethers.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Here's my girl! A 4 yr old myotonic goat


----------



## IMilkGoats

T








This is totes magoats, a 3 year old liger.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen

Thanks folks, and Macibear - we need more than just photos - if you go to http://PetoftheDay.com/submit you'll see the form, or you can message me here with age, breed, residence and a story about why he or she is special!

Sorry for the delayed response - life suddenly got busy - and my main hard drive decided to retire! Thank goodness for back-ups, but using them is wayyyyyy tedious and time-consuming!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My wether, Chance, is pet of the day today everyone! Go check out his story!


----------



## Karen

Hope he's having a great day! After today, of course, people can still see him on his archive page: http://petoftheday.com/archive/2014/February/28.html

Now, did someone here from her on The Goast Spot just nominate a goat named Delilah today? If so, let me know, as whoever did didn't include an email address, so I have no way of contacting him or her!


----------



## Darlaj

My dork


----------



## Chadwick

Your dork looks like fun!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bump! Surely some goats deserve fame!


----------



## Darlaj

Ok ok introducing my old goat jd........






he has been a member if my herd since 1998 and produced one doe and one buck... Both have good lines ..... Neither offspring have been proven yet


----------



## Karen

Darlaj said:


> Ok ok introducing my old goat jd........
> View attachment 61776
> he has been a member if my herd since 1998 and produced one doe and one buck... Both have good lines ..... Neither offspring have been proven yet


I am guessing that's not the picture you meant to attach!

And humans are not eligible!


----------



## Darlaj

Karen ----- it's the right pic it was a joke


----------



## Darlaj

Karen ----- it's the right pic it was a joke it's a pic of my hubby and was talking about my kids...........


----------



## scubacoz

This is Dexter my Nigerian Dwarf kid. He is 2 1/2 months old loves to walk the fence and decided that my planter was a good place to sleep.n

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen

Hi, Scubacoz, I'm going to PM you!


----------



## Karen

Just bumping this up - any goats want to be famous?


----------



## Daisy-Mae

Daisy Mae, pepper, blue jeans and Levi

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen

Aww, what a cuties! I'm gonna PM you!


----------



## scubacoz

This is Bunny she us a mini-Nubian.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## kimbuffet

*Pet of the Day Submission*

I nominated my daughter's goat Leia. Leia had a rough start and needed to be turned for delivery and revived after delivery. We had to syringe and then bottle feed her and she lived in my daughter's bedroom in a rubber made tote. She is super loving and friendly and thinks she is not a goat. She is used for petting zoos and outdoor activity days at school. She is also shown at the fair. She recently delivered twin doelings. She is the first goat we bring out when babies and toddlers want to pet a goat. My daughter gives her kisses and reads to her.


----------



## Karen

scubacoz said:


> View attachment 68563
> 
> 
> This is Bunny she us a mini-Nubian.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


Awww, now we just need age, and a story about why she is special to you! You can email me or PM if you want!


----------



## Karen

kimbuffet said:


> I nominated my daughter's goat Leia.


Yup, got it and emailed you back, thanks!


----------



## scubacoz

Bunny is 2 weeks old. She is very active and is so very curious about everything. She is even munching on some oak leaves when he mom is. She had a twin brother who unfortunately didn't make it. He was so much smaller than her. Bunny is very special to me because she is our first kidding and I was present for the delivery. And I even helped with the delivery! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Karen

Any new goats or kids wanna be featured and famous! The hoover critters are getting outnumbered by bunnies and guinea pigs lately!


----------



## kimbuffet

*Leia is pet of the day today*

My daughter's goat is pet of the day today. She was excited to share this on facebook with her friends and family. She will be taking her pet of the day to a progress show on Saturday! http://petoftheday.com/archive/2014/June/17.html


----------



## Karen

Hee hee - she should take a copy of Leia's page printed out with her! 
(Not only is my goat pretty and in great shape, she's a star!  )


----------



## anawhitfield

I tell ya what ! If you ever have a bad day, just scroll through goat pictures. It is guaranteed to make you smile every time !
Here is my little "star" - His name is spot and he is a Saanen/Spotted Boer mix.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

What fo you have to do? Lol i just saw this and im a little lost ?


----------



## Karen

crazygoatlady_inthemaking - no problem! Pet of the Day is our website, where we show off someone's pet's photo and story about why it is special every day! To nominate your goat, see http://PetoftheDay.com for details, okay? There's a "nominate" button top left on the page! And let me know if you have any questions! We just need good, clear photos, all the stats (age, breed, gender, etc.) and then a story why your little caprine friend is special! You can also PM me here!

So, anawhitfield, you "star"'s a cutie - but we need more info of course!!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Okay thank you!


----------



## Karen

Bumping this up!  Sooo many cute goat around here, and we haven't had one nominated in some time ...


----------



## Karen

Bumping this up! No goats nominated the last 2 months, and we know there are some cuties around that deserve to be a star!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just nominated my Nubian doe, I'll get an email if she gets pet of the day correct?


----------



## Karen

COgoatLover25 said:


> Just nominated my Nubian doe, I'll get an email if she gets pet of the day correct?


We did not get it! Dang! Could you email it to me instead?

Email it to Karen - then the at sign - Pet of the Day.com - no spaces of course, I am just typing it like that to avoid spambots!

And yes, once we get a nomination, we confirm it with an email, and then when that goat gets chosen, we send a congratulations email as well!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emailed it


----------



## Karen

Got it, thanks, whew! Will email you officially!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks


----------



## ChrisM

Ruth

GiGi looking at the Pilgrim Goose and Daisy heading off the Light Brahma

Cindy up front, Ruth again in the middle and Eddie in the back.

Buckskin SpongeBob Buckaroo Bonzai (spelling corrected after being scolded)

Ruth and Cindy on the playground

And some pictures of the whole set up

 You can see the slide that will be attached soon.

The lower side where you can see the two spools next to what I built

Sandy on the playground

And here is PePe. Not a very clear shot but you see his colors.

And here he is going back the other way.


----------



## Karen

What great photos, and fun goats! ChrisM - we would also need text about why each one is special, you can see the form at http://PetoftheDay.com/submit, okay? I can take the pictures from this thread, but we need the other stuff too!


----------



## anawhitfield

Here is my Spot.
He is a cross between a Saanen and a Spotted Boer.


----------



## Jessica84

anawhitfield said:


> Here is my Spot.
> He is a cross between a Saanen and a Spotted Boer.


Isn't it fun to see how the markings change when bred to a dairy. My daughter has a white dairy doe, she's a mutt of basically every dairy breed, but any ways she's white and she had a doeling that looked like your spot when bred to my dapple buck. 
I just thought it was funny how he was red with white spots and she came out white with red spots 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield

Spot's Momma was a pure Saanen and this was his daddy - which I was told he is a spotted boer but judging by the horns, I think he may be something else.


----------



## rebelINny

Lilly the Togg and second pic is Belle the mini alpine


----------



## Karen

anawhitfield said:


> Here is my Spot.
> He is a cross between a Saanen and a Spotted Boer.


I emailed you!


----------



## takethelead

I submitted my little boy.


----------



## Karen

takethelead said:


> I submitted my little boy.


Got it, and emailed you back!


----------



## EricaD

I haven't been able to get proper pics of mine yet, we've only had them a few days, but these are my 3 mini-Nubians, L to R, Oreo, Snort and Cookie. We love them!


----------



## Karen

Hee hee - love the names!


----------



## bbpygmy

This is Talon he is a registered pygmy wether. he has 5 best and 4 res. best wether wins.


----------



## bbpygmy

This is Blue Sky Boy aka Sky Boy. he is also a registered pygmy wether he has 2 best and 7 res. best wethers at 9 months old! I don't get attached to too many of my goats but I absolutely love everything about this boy


----------



## lifeemt67

My precious Lizzy...her famous "please come in and play with me" look!!!


----------



## Karen

Fun pictures, I'm gonna send you each PMs!


----------



## NyGoatMom

anawhitfield said:


> Spot's Momma was a pure Saanen and this was his daddy - which I was told he is a spotted boer but judging by the horns, I think he may be something else.


Beautiful buck...he looks Nubian/Kiko to me...just gorgeous!


----------



## cjmoore

This is our little boy!






bouncing through the meadow!

BNR


----------



## Karen

It is strange, it shows another page to the thread, but won't let me click to it! So I will just post to say, new month, more nominations are welcome, of course!


----------



## Karen

Just bumpingg up this thread - it's a new year, and nominations are welcome! You know you have some special goats with stories to share!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity Up! I know it is a busy season for everyone, but we have not had any caprine nominees in awhile!

Sorry I have not been on much lately, I am now a widow, and have been dealing with that. But I am still keeping the websites up and running, so any nominations would be welcome!


----------



## rebelINny

Sorry for your loss! Here's my nomination. Future mountain climber doeling named, Corina.


----------



## rebelINny

Or this one. One of my favs of my daughter and a few of our herd.


----------



## Karen

Aww, fun! We'd need a clearer shot of your little climber, especially one showing her face! And age, breed, etc - see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay? And thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady

I just entered Davian - our one and only boy. He's for sale, but he's going to be a GREAT pet for whoever gets him. He's an absolute sweetheart! These are a couple of the pics I sent in, but I also sent in several others.


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK...And I just entered Annika as well. 

Wait. No I didn't. Grrrrrr! I filled out the form, typed some fabulous prose, uploaded pics and then the internet glitched andI think it all got lost. 

*sigh* 

Oh well, no time to redo it now. Perhaps I can recreate it later.


----------



## shadygrovegoats

*Entered*

Entered this little lady! 4 days old.


----------



## amanda2017

This is my favorite photo of my spoiled 1 month old boer buckling!


----------



## Karen

groovyoldlady said:


> OK...And I just entered Annika as well.
> 
> Wait. No I didn't. Grrrrrr! I filled out the form, typed some fabulous prose, uploaded pics and then the internet glitched andI think it all got lost.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Oh well, no time to redo it now. Perhaps I can recreate it later.


That's annoying, sorry! When you get a chance, maybe email it all to me instead - that way it usually works, because email will just wait to send until the Internet connection is stable! You can email it to Karen -the at sign- PetoftheDay.com okay?


----------



## Karen

amanda2017 said:


> This is my favorite photo of my spoiled 1 month old boer buckling!
> View attachment 95366


He's adorable! You should soooo nominate him!


----------



## rebelINny

That pic is perfect. Its like he's winking with a cocky smirk and sayin "hey ladies" lol


----------



## amanda2017

Karen said:


> He's adorable! You should soooo nominate him!


Lol thank you I did!


----------



## amanda2017

rebelINny said:


> That pic is perfect. Its like he's winking with a cocky smirk and sayin "hey ladies" lol


He is! And he thinks he's all that! We had to separate him early from mom because he was already acting 'Bucky' but he is still the sweetest dam raised kid I have ever seen! He'll climb into my lap and go asleep!


----------



## Karen

That's fun! He's a lap goat! Got his nomination, and emailed you, look for that, okay?


----------



## Karen

So, any more caprines wanting to be stars?


----------



## takethelead

This is my little doeling, sending out the deposit now for her! I'm so excited. She placed 4th in her first show in the April 1st through 5/30 class. She is only a month old and looks stunning to me at least. I'm new at critiquing. Her name is arabella. All photos are credited to bleats'n'teats.


----------



## Karen

Aw, how exciting! Let's wait fr her official nomination until you have her in your possession, okay? And then you can use the form at http://PetoftheDay.com/submit - I am sure her "homecoming" story will be a good one to tell!


----------



## Karen

takethelead said:


> This is my little doeling, sending out the deposit now for her! I'm so excited. She placed 4th in her first show in the April 1st through 5/30 class. She is only a month old and looks stunning to me at least. I'm new at critiquing. Her name is arabella. All photos are credited to bleats'n'teats.


So I am betting Arabella is home by now! New pictures? How did her homecoming go?

And any other goats want to be famous, too?


----------



## Karen

Any new goats need to be famous now? And how is Arabella doing, is she home, any updates?


----------



## RPC

I just sent some pictures of my little jigsaw and one with jigsaw and rose. Hope they win


----------



## RPC

Maybe I should do another one for my little guy monster. But maybe I will wait and see if jigsaw ever wins I think she is cuter. But her is monster he is a a boer goat and about 2 months old. He likes to hang out with his brothers and sisters and run around the field. He is normally the most excited one to see me when I go out.


----------



## Karen

RPC said:


> I just sent some pictures of my little jigsaw and one with jigsaw and rose. Hope they win


Got the nomination for Jigsaw and emailed you! Look for the email, okay? And thanks!


----------



## RPC

Just replied


----------



## Karen

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## Karen

So anyone's goat's wanna be famous? Or at least get showed off for the world to see? We have not had any caprine nominees lately!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bumpity! Any goats want to be stars even if they never make it to the show ring?  http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## Griswoldcreekpygmies

The first one is Kyrie at the age of 2 weeks , and the second photo is of him at 2 days of age.


----------



## Karen

Griswoldcreekpygmies said:


> View attachment 98847
> 
> View attachment 98848
> 
> 
> The first one is Kyrie at the age of 2 weeks , and the second photo is of him at 2 days of age.


Aww, nice photos! To nominate him, we need not just his age, but his breed, place of residence, and the all important story about why he is special to you! As well as place of residence ... you can email me, PM me here, or even fill out the form at http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?

(just fixed the link, sorry)


----------



## Karen

So much has happened in the time since I last posted there, but any new goats - or old goats even - want a day of fame? We know fall brings fairs and showing - therefore photo - opportunities!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My new healthy goat  JuJu Bean


----------



## Karen

NyGoatMom said:


> My new healthy goat  JuJu Bean


Aww, she is a beauty! Great photo, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for the form, you can even PM me the info, but there you will see all the stuff we ask!


----------



## Daisy-Mae

I would like to nominate my daughters first goat Bluejeans she is a Nigerian dwarf she will turn 3 years old on October 21st. She has had one kid. A wether named Levi. She loves treats and to be loved on. My daughter has showed her for the past 3 years in 4 h. She won grand champion All 3 years. Bluejeans is are small herds queen. I think she enjoys keeping the others in line.
View attachment 99773
View attachment 99774
View attachment 99775


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

You have to go to the website listed above and give all that information.


----------



## Karen

Thanks, ksalvano! Yes, Daisy-Mae - please go to http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Bree_6293

http://petoftheday.com/archive/2015/October/07.html

My little boy is pet of the day 7th October 2015!! How exciting


----------



## Karen

Bree_6293 said:


> http://petoftheday.com/archive/2015/October/07.html
> 
> My little boy is pet of the day 7th October 2015!! How exciting


Congrats again!


----------



## AncientBlue

I am submitting Annabelle.
Annabelle is a very friendly, fun loving goat. She enjoys cookies, carrots, apples and grain. Likes playing with her goat friend Sabatina and hanging out with her chicken friends. 

Annabelle also enjoys trimming trees.


----------



## Karen

AncientBlue said:


> I am submitting Annabelle.
> Annabelle is a very friendly, fun loving goat. She enjoys cookies, carrots, apples and grain. Likes playing with her goat friend Sabatina and hanging out with her chicken friends.
> 
> Annabelle also enjoys trimming trees.


Got it, I emailed you, look for that, okay?


----------



## Karen

So any thankful goat humans want to nominate somebody for Pet of the Day! Thanksgiving themed or even just fall themed? You know you are out there! As always, it is http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## Karen

Did someone here nominate two boys - Unitas and Romo?


----------



## Karen

Any Caprine Christmas pictures? Just a prompt - we always need new nominees! And I an SURE there were goats in the stable on that long ago night ...


----------



## Karen

Hi there, just a bumpily bump!


----------



## Matadequin




----------



## Karen

Cute picture! What is the goat's name? And the child? To nominate that cutie, go to http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Matadequin

That's my son, Calvin, and my daughter's goat, Trixie (French Alpine). I took it on Trixie's first day with us


----------



## Karen

Aww, they are both adorable! You should soooooo nominate Trixie for Pet of the Day!


----------



## HappyCsFarm

I'm new to "The Goat Spot" and only a little less than a year into the whole goat-game. I have two lovely girls (my first) and two brand new bottle babies. 







Ruby (black and white) and Sapphire (fawn colored) are 10 month old Mini Lamanchas and are total joy added to our lives.







Wyatt (black and white) and Garnet (white) are new babies, Pygmy and ND mix) and are just so fun. After losing one of our human children back in September, these two have been somewhat of a welcome distraction. 
Just a year ago owning goats wasn't something I ever even thought about and now I cannot imagine life without being a goat-mommy. The Lord is truly good.


----------



## Goatzrule

These are?were my does Ellie (mom) abby (baby) I still have ellie but I sold Abby


----------



## Karen

Aww, to nominate any of them, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit, okay? Cute goats all!


----------



## ChrisM

Here is a new one we picked up today... We named him Moji for the smiley he has on his side.


----------



## Karen

ChrisM said:


> Here is a new one we picked up today... We named him Moji for the smiley he has on his side.


Aww, he's adorable!


----------



## nannysrus

My 3 yo daughter, 2 yo son and our 3 yo buck (Mojo).


----------



## Karen

Looks like Mojo is lecturing her!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Thanks!


----------



## Karen

Crazy4Goats said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 102680


You're welcome! Hope she had a fabulous day celebrating!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

She got LOTS of hugs and kisses lol


----------



## Karen

Excellent!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Cedar's beautiful nose! Lol


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Isn't Cedar a clown!


----------



## Crazy4Goats




----------



## Karen

Aww, too bad they are blurry!


----------



## Karen

GoatGear1 said:


> I have too many! LOL! https://www.sunfrog.com/REALLY-GOAT-4693-DarkGrey-Guys.html?25730


It';s okay - you can pick one to nominate - I won't tell the others!  They can each have a turn if they behave, right?


----------



## Karen

Any Goats want to be famous? We suddenly have a lot of bird nominations, and haven;t had a good caprine one in a while ....  See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bump! Any cute caprines wanna be famous?


----------



## Crazy4Goats

I just submitted my goat, Cedar, in the pet of the day contest. Thanks for coming up with that contest!!! It is so much fun and the anticipation keeps building!! Lol. Thanks for choosing Aspen last year 


Home is where my goats are


----------



## Karen

I will go make sure we got it!


----------



## Karen

Crazy4Goats said:


> I just submitted my goat, Cedar, in the pet of the day contest. Thanks for coming up with that contest!!! It is so much fun and the anticipation keeps building!! Lol. Thanks for choosing Aspen last year
> 
> Home is where my goats are


We did not get the nomination! Did you email it, or use the form?


----------



## catharina

If we did it right, here is Sam,his son Roderick in the last photo, & his daughter Willow first. They are San Clemente Island Goats.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Karen said:


> We did not get the nomination! Did you email it, or use the form?


I submitted it on the website where you fill in the lines with gender, age, etc. Am I able to refill it out?


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Karen, I emailed you the nomination for Cedar,
Thanks,
~Crazy4Goats~


----------



## Karen

Got it this time, both ways, via the form AND via email!


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Karen said:


> Got it this time, both ways, via the form AND via email!


Thanks


----------



## Karen

New month, any new goats wanna be famous? Or old goat want to be famous? Been a while since we have had a caprine nominee, and now pasture are looking pretty for picture purposes!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bonk! (How we spell the noise when your goat (or large dog) head-butts you!0 Any goats wanna be stars?


----------



## Bree_6293

I have just submitted Casper today through the pet of the day form


----------



## Karen

YEs, thanks!


----------



## Karen

So any new caprine cuties want to be famous?


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

oooohhh maybe ill submit one of my girls


----------



## Karen

Exponentialdolphin said:


> View attachment 111150
> View attachment 111151
> View attachment 111152
> oooohhh maybe ill submit one of my girls


That would be great! Such pretty girls you have, and nice photos! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Karen

So, any goats wanna be famous now? It's been a while, Dwopple http://petoftheday.com/archive/2016/November/08.html has been the only goat in October and November combined! We know there are worthy caprines out there ,,,

(stoopid autocorrect made that "caprices" first time!)


----------



## Damfino

Yay! Huckleberry Finn is Pet of the Day!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bump! Any new (or old, or middle aged) goats want to be stars?


----------



## Karen

So today our website was featured in the New York Times - but it treats Pet of the Day like an afterthought! Any goats want the shot at extra fame, and to prove to people goats are worthy of fame and attention to, while we have the extra traffic? Here's the article .... http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/31/fashion/dog-of-the-day-website.html?emc=eta1


----------



## Chopsgoats

*This is Meetookie*

She can be sweet when she wants to, but most the time she is looking for and getting herself in trouble..!! I call her flyer


----------



## Damfino

Awesome that your site got an article in NY Times! Good job! I might have to submit some of my other goats if I ever get the time.


----------



## Karen

Cool, to actually nominate her, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## Karen

We could still use nominations, have not had a caprine cutie to feature in a while! And I got to meet a Goat Spot member in person today! Hi, Goatzrule!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah you met my mom and sister! That's so cool, wish it was under better circumstances. Definitely going to have to submit a goat to the contest


----------



## Karen

Yeah, but at least we got to meet - it is always fun when one meets "online" people in real life! I got your nomination and emailed you - look for that, okay?


----------



## Karen

So any new caprine cuties wanna be famous? http://PetfoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## Goat_Scout

Three goats and turkey.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Melody is a purebred Nubian doe. She will be a year old at the end of June. We got her last year as a 3 week old bottle kid - my first one!
As I said she was my first, long anticipated bottle kid. I had been wanting one for a couple years and was so excited because I had finally got one from Texas! 
She is very, very sweet and meets us every morning with a loud, drawn out "Maaaaaaaaawwwwww". She loves being petted and rubbed and scratched, and would still take a bottle if we would let her. Every time we try to feed the bottle kids we currently have, she goes crazy trying to get at the bottles.
Other than that though she is probably our most laid back goat.


----------



## Goat_Scout

.....And a few more. :underchair:


----------



## Goat_Scout

The last one is of Kendall and her doeling/buckling pair from last year. She was a first freshener and her kids were only a few days old when it was taken.


----------



## Karen

Goat_Scout said:


> The last one is of Kendall and her doeling/buckling pair from last year. She was a first freshener and her kids were only a few days old when it was taken.


Aww, going to PM you!


----------



## Karen

Hey folks, any more caprine cuties wanna be famous?


----------



## KansasRev

This is Moe. 11 months old / 175 Lb Registered Boer. He's our herd sire. Most loving docile and fun Boer buck I've encountered. Blessed to have him!


----------



## Karen

Cool, sent you a note!


----------



## Karen

So any new goats wanna be famous? Or old goats, or even middle-aged?

http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## wifeof1

How about Lilly the tarantula


----------



## New-goat-mom

wifeof1 said:


> How about Lilly the tarantula


Lol yayyyyy love for Lily!


----------



## Karen

wifeof1 said:


> How about Lilly the tarantula


Yes, you can nominate her!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Here are some pics of Lily. The collage shows how she changed from when I got her. Then there is one more recent. She's still a baby.


----------



## Karen

New-goat-mom said:


> Here are some pics of Lily. The collage shows how she changed from when I got her. Then there is one more recent. She's still a baby.


Thanks - see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for all the stats etc you should email me - age, kind, etc - and of course, the story of why she is special to you!


----------



## Karen

So any new critters want to be famous?


----------



## teejae

How about our new lamb born yesterday? Barbie and her new baby boy


----------



## Karen

Aww, that would be nice if you nominated barbie and her new lamb! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit, okay?


----------



## New-goat-mom

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bump - any new caprine cuties wanna be famous?


----------



## Karen

Any caprine cuties - or other critters want to be famous? We meed nominees, and have not had a goat to feature in a while!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity Bump! Any goats want to be famous?


----------



## Karen

We had a little German goat the other day ... http://petoftheday.com/archive/2017/November/27.html - any of your cuties wanna be famous? Horses far outnumbering goats in the hooved nominations lately ....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I nominated Dance  She's the goat in my profile pic.


----------



## Karen

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I nominated Dance  She's the goat in my profile pic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen

Any new caprine cuties wanna be famous? It's a new year, after all!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bumpily bump! Any goat wanna be a star? Been a while since we had a caprine cutie nominated- don't let the pocket pets win everyone's attention - we know there are loved goats out there ... See - as ever - http://PetoftheDay.com/submit


----------



## Goatzrule

Forgot about this


----------



## Karen

Goatzrule said:


> Forgot about this


Glad to remind you!


----------



## Karen

So, any new goats wanna be famous? Or old goats - age is no barrier to one's chances to be Pet of the Day!


----------



## Maureen Harmon

Super spoiled Tyrion


----------



## New-goat-mom

@Maureen Harmon how adorable is that!!!


----------



## Karen

Maureen Harmon said:


> View attachment 130643
> Super spoiled Tyrion


Aww, so cute! Sorry - all my Goat Spot notifications were suddenly getting filtered into my spam folder! To nominate him, we need more info. See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit, okay? He obviously deserves it!


----------



## kevinbuck




----------



## Karen

kevinbuck said:


> View attachment 130864
> View attachment 130868


Aww, fun! Kevin, to nominate them - and anyone else who is reluctant to follow a link (which I understand though I promise it is safe) we need statistics and story as well as the pictures/ Specifically - Goat (or other pet)'s name, age, breed, residence (just city/town and state is fine, we do not need or want an exact address) gender, and then a story about why he or she is special to you. We usually ask that you email it all to Pet at PetoftheDay dot com, but you could also message me here on the Goat Spot, okay?

Hope this helps!


----------



## Karen

Bumpity bump!


----------



## MadCatX

Hey I will get something together for my two -


----------



## Karen

MadCatX said:


> Hey I will get something together for my two -


That would be great, thanks!


----------



## scubacoz

This little buckling I am going to keep. I already have 6 bucks but couldn't pass this little one up. He is also polled.


----------



## Karen

scubacoz said:


> This little buckling I am going to keep. I already have 6 bucks but couldn't pass this little one up. He is also polled.
> View attachment 133141


Aww, adorable! To nominate him, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Karen

scubacoz said:


> This little buckling I am going to keep. I already have 6 bucks but couldn't pass this little one up. He is also polled.
> View attachment 133141


Still hoping you nominate him! What is his name?


----------



## Karen

Bumpity!


----------



## Chloe1233

Poe after winning the "thank god im not a dog award" at a pet parade


----------



## Karen

Aww, cute! To nominate Poe, see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay? We need more than just a picture, though that's a great start!


----------



## MadCatX

What a great looking go-tee


----------



## MadCatX

Karen I finally submitted pics and such for B and C.


----------



## MadCatX

Hi, Im Clydius De Gaull GEUGHT! aka Possum PEEN


----------



## Karen

MadCatX said:


> Hi, Im Clydius De Gaull GEUGHT! aka Possum PEEN
> View attachment 134469


Clyde the Nigerian/Pygmy Hybrid Goat from Georgia, USA is today's Pet of the Day! Read his story and see more photos at on the homepage, or after today at http://petoftheday.com/archive/2018/July/26.html


----------



## MadCatX

muahahahaha now he's the Famous Clydius de Georgia Goat


----------



## MadCatX

Karen!!! I love what you did with his second picture!!! awesome! Yall go make your goats famous! arty:arty::angel::angel::angel::mrgoat::crazy::bookgoat:


----------



## Karen

Aww, thanks! And Bonnie was yesterday - So now her archive page is at http://petoftheday.com/archive/2018/July/28.html


----------



## MadCatX

Awwww - thank you so much! You guys do such a good job on the photos! thank you!!


----------



## Karen

You are quite welcome! Any new goats wanna be stars?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Pretty Ziva


----------



## Karen

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Pretty Ziva
> View attachment 134897
> View attachment 134899


Nice pictures, now you need to tell us all about her! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Karen said:


> Nice pictures, now you need to tell us all about her! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


In the morning.


----------



## Karen

Okay, thank you!


----------



## MadCatX

We loved it @Intrepiddreamer they post your blurb about your animals, make the pics look good and post it out. Then you can go to the forum and see the chatter about them. 

I love it, we sent the site link to our friends and such to see the Go-Tees


----------



## MadCatX

You guys show all those Cats and Dogs lovers about Geughts! :haha:


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Sorry, I didn't have time before work so I will when I get home.


----------



## Karen

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Sorry, I didn't have time before work so I will when I get home.


No problem!


----------



## Damfino

I submitted my goat, Sputnik a few months back but I never got a reply that he made the cut. Should I submit him again?


----------



## MadCatX

I would Dam, there is a link to the site in this thread I think on page 10-11. Sputnik and Finn should def be on the list.


----------



## Karen

Damfino said:


> I submitted my goat, Sputnik a few months back but I never got a reply that he made the cut. Should I submit him again?


I wonder what happened to the notification I sent you?
He did make the cut, and his archive page is online forever at http://petoftheday.com/archive/2018/April/20.html and his comment thread is at http://petoftheday.com/talk/showthread.php?t=189862


----------



## MadCatX

Great pics of the go tee


----------



## Damfino

Karen said:


> I wonder what happened to the notification I sent you?
> He did make the cut, and his archive page is online forever at http://petoftheday.com/archive/2018/April/20.html and his comment thread is at http://petoftheday.com/talk/showthread.php?t=189862


Cool! I had no idea! And here I've been sulking all this time thinking my Sputnik didn't make the cut! Your reply must have landed in my spam folder. I usually check it from time to time, but I can be forgetful.


----------



## Karen

Damfino said:


> Cool! I had no idea! And here I've been sulking all this time thinking my Sputnik didn't make the cut! Your reply must have landed in my spam folder. I usually check it from time to time, but I can be forgetful.


Aww, okay - well now you can celebrate for as long as you sulked!


----------

